

Tim Westergren was rejected around 350 times by VCs - pbnaidu
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20071001/pandoras-long-strange-trip.html

======
1gor
pandora.com is the only webapp (apart from google and reddit) that has
profoundly affected how I spend my free time.

I feel a rush of adrenaline every time I discover a new artist in my areas of
interest (some rather obscure ones: salsamuffin, anyone?)

The concept is so brilliant and offers so much potential, it's scary.
Especially when pandora.com starts using AI pattern recognition/clustering
instead of their 'human experts'.

------
pbnaidu
Tim Westergen and his company Pandora are simply amazing, surviving failures
of several business models, lawsuits, increasing music royalty fees, etc. Its
pure example of perseverance, infinite passion and enthusiasm.

------
juanpablo
Great! We are only 349 rejections away of success!

